# Electronic cigarettes



## Pablo2013 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good evening,

I'm not living in Egypt or planning to but I've trolled the Internet for weeks trying to find a answear to this question. 

Are electronic cigarettes legal to use in Egypt??

I know this is a expat site but figured you guys living there would know better than anybody else. I'm due to go on holiday to Sharm on the Sunday 25th August so your help is much appreciated.

Thanks 
Pablo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes they must be as they are sold here and I see others using them 

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Pablo2013 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

You may NOT smoke them on commercial airplanes. Pack them in your checked baggage.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> You may NOT smoke them on commercial airplanes. Pack them in your checked baggage.



Don't really know what airlines policies are about electronic cigarettes....but there was a lady smoking one on my flight back from Alicante and none of the staff said anything to her.


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

I smoked one on an Emirates flight a few weeks ago and the air crew did not object.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a flight attendant, so I must not know anything about this.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> I'm a flight attendant, so I must not know anything about this.


Lol...so you've given up teaching then


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. Always open to new adventures!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spit sheller said:


> I smoked one on an Emirates flight a few weeks ago and the air crew did not object.




I would object if I was a passenger and someone was smoking electronic cigarettes


----------



## Pablo2013 (Aug 18, 2013)

I only wanted if there legal to use them in Egypt not to smoke on the plane with


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Pablo2013 said:


> I only wanted if there legal to use them in Egypt not to smoke on the plane with


Lol..it's the nature of the beast unfortunately on forums.... ask a question and it deviates or as Maiden would say "when i ask you the time don't tell me how to build a watch"


----------



## Pablo2013 (Aug 18, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol..it's the nature of the beast unfortunately on forums.... ask a question and it deviates or as Maiden would say "when i ask you the time don't tell me how to build a watch"


Very true! I take it that you are aloud to use them in Egypt as maiden did say!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pablo2013 said:


> Very true! I take it that you are aloud to use them in Egypt as maiden did say!




Yes... and good for you for giving up the smelly cigarettes


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would object if I was a passenger and someone was smoking electronic cigarettes


Are you air crew?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Spit sheller said:


> Are you air crew?



Lol...not sure if Maiden will be happy that you think she is a trolley dolley..


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...not sure if Maiden will be happy that you think she is a trolley dolley..


Wow! I hope non of her friends are air crew


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, I'm one now! Be careful! Lol


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

txlstewart said:


> Hey, I'm one now! Be careful! Lol


I'm always carefull, even when I smoke my e-cigarette on flights


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spit sheller said:


> Are you air crew?




my days of waiting on people are long over


----------

